# 3rd time lucky



## doddy555 (27 Mar 2012)

3rd saw lucky . hope so much my hegner will be ok, 2 scroll saws an they went wrong , oh well 3rd time lucky


----------



## Blister (27 Mar 2012)

Hegner ARE the. Rolls Royce of saws it will be fine

Did the Ex go back as well ?

Have fun


----------



## Chippygeoff (27 Mar 2012)

Well done Doddy, you have climbed the ladder from having a bad saw to a reasonable bad saw to a really good saw. You will not be disappointed with the Hegner. You have the ultimate saw, there are many on here cringing with envy. I hope you manage to find someone to help you on your way to becoming a first class scroller.


----------



## Clockie (27 Mar 2012)

Now you have something tidy. You must clamp or bolt it down otherwise it will vibrate and don't forget your little tin of 3-in-1 oil for the pivot bearings. The book suggests every 10 hours but I do it every time I go on the saw ( just a few drops.)
Good luck with this saw.


----------



## doddy555 (29 Mar 2012)

thanks for the comments i will take on board what you have said, i cant wait to get my 3rd saw


----------



## doddy555 (3 Apr 2012)

well i got my 3rd saw hegner, wow i to scared to use it tryed it once an i put the cut right in bin,,,, think i need to start again i did some ok cuts with the last saw , i need to practise so much,any tips would be great, thanks


----------



## hawkinob (3 Apr 2012)

Hi,
Perhaps have a look at this site:-
http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/24198
Good luck.
Bob H.


----------



## stevebuk (3 Apr 2012)

hawkinob":2vd0oc62 said:


> Hi,
> Perhaps have a look at this site:-
> http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/24198
> Good luck.
> Bob H.



Totally agree with Bob, sheila and i talk frequently via pm and email and she is amazing with her scroll saw and her designs, you can find her site here..
http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/


----------



## Blister (4 Apr 2012)

doddy555":2hwxh4v5 said:


> well i got my 3rd saw hegner, wow i to scared to use it tryed it once an i put the cut right in bin,,,, think i need to start again i did some ok cuts with the last saw , i need to practise so much,any tips would be great, thanks




My advice for what its worth is this 

Use 10mm thick wood , 

draw random lines in it , some straight , some curved 

Don't try and make anything , just use it as a test piece 

Practice holding the work piece down and following the lines 

The reason I say 10mm is it will cut slower , don't force the wood onto the blade , let the saw do the work 

If you use 3mm ply it will cut faster and things will go wrong quicker 

spend half an hour a day doing this and gradually make the curves and cuts harder to follow ( remember its only scrap wood , you are not making anything ) 

In a weeks time you should have a lot more achieved


----------



## doddy555 (1 Jun 2012)

hi everyone i am loving my new hegner, love everthing about it,blade change, cut, speed, just everything, i have hurt my hand on wednesday an cant go on my saw, i am feeling so down miss it so much, sound mad i know but love my new hobby so much, wish i could post pictures on here to show you all, but i have tryed loads of times an just cant do it, happy cutting everyone


----------



## Mike Wingate (2 Jun 2012)

Scroll sawed alloy pickup surround for my CigarBox guitar project.




[/img]


----------



## Mike Wingate (2 Jun 2012)

Scroll sawed alloy pickup surround for my CigarBox guitar project.



[/img]


----------



## stevebuk (2 Jun 2012)

Mike Wingate said:


> Scroll sawed alloy pickup surround for my CigarBox guitar project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

